# Purchasing non-grandfather full autos in Canada?



## Pte. Jay (4 Oct 2012)

Hello everyone,
I have a question about obtaining full-auto rifles/sub-machine firearms in Canada. Is there any way to obtain them? (A level of the PAL maybe?) Do they always have to be grandfathered for purchasing to be allowed? (Meaning, can I go to the U.S and purchase me a brand new full-auto AR variant?)

As always, my apologies if this has already been discussed somewhere in the hundreds of pages of this section, I couldn't find it. 

Regards,
       Jay B


----------



## Loachman (4 Oct 2012)

Presuming that you mean legally, no.


----------



## Robert0288 (4 Oct 2012)

Take a look here: http://www.nfa.ca/resource-items/firearm-classifications

As far as I know, there is no way of obtaining a new 12.x license, other then maybe as a museum curator.


----------



## MikeL (4 Oct 2012)

You're 15/16,  you can't even get a PAL/RPAL yet and you want to know where to get a automatic weapon?  

Why do you want a automatic weapon anyways?  Semi auto is sufficient for civilian shooting.. even for the majority of Military rifle shooting


----------



## blacktriangle (4 Oct 2012)

JayB said:
			
		

> Hello everyone,
> I have a question about obtaining full-auto rifles/sub-machine firearms in Canada. Is there any way to obtain them? (A level of the PAL maybe?) Do they always have to be grandfathered for purchasing to be allowed? (Meaning, can I go to the U.S and purchase me a brand new full-auto AR variant?)
> 
> As always, my apologies if this has already been discussed somewhere in the hundreds of pages of this section, I couldn't find it.
> ...



Honestly...why would anyone need a full auto rifle? I don't even like firing the C7/C8 on auto. Unless ordered to do so, I will never use it personally. So why does a civilian need that kind of ability?


----------



## JorgSlice (4 Oct 2012)

No.

Firearms Program - View this for all your needs on How and What of a PAL and the legalities of Firearms in Canada.

Grandfathered means if you were to purchase an Automatic Firearm in Canada, prior to 1998 when it was legal to do so on an FAC, and then when Autos were deemed illegal, you'd be "grandfathered" into the new program and permitted to keep them for Collection only. Automatic weapons are illegal for purchase and import in Canada, as mentioned, the only way you'd be able to get one is for Museum Collection purchases and the RCMP may require their in-house gunsmiths to do some tinkering to disable the firearm before giving it back to you.

You can buy a Non-Restricted/Restricted Class AR-15 that is Semi-Auto only on a Possession and Acquisition Licence (PAL) only after completing the Non-Restricted and Restricted  Canadian Firearms Safety Courses.



			
				-Skeletor- said:
			
		

> You're 15/16,  you can't even get a PAL/RPAL yet and you want to know where to get a automatic weapon?
> 
> Why do you want a automatic weapon anyways?  Semi auto is sufficient for civilian shooting.. even for the majority of Military rifle shooting



Youth are permitted to gain a PAL with parental guidance. The Youth-PAL is very restrictive as seen at my link:



> A Minors' Licence will enable young people to borrow a non-restricted rifle or shotgun for approved purposes such as hunting or target shooting. Generally, the minimum age is 12 years, but exceptions may be made for younger people who need to hunt to sustain themselves and their families. Applicants must have taken the Canadian Firearms Safety Course and passed the test. The fee to renew a minor’s licence is waived.
> 
> Once a person turns 18, they are no longer eligible for a minor’s licence. Instead, they must apply for a Possession and Acquisition Licence (PAL) and pay the applicable fee. Currently, the fee only applies to the first PAL. Fees to renew a licence or modify licence privileges are waived.



----------------



> *Definition of a prohibited firearm*
> 
> According to the Criminal Code, a prohibited firearm is:
> 
> ...





> *Maintaining grandfathered privileges*
> 
> To stay grandfathered for a particular category of prohibited firearm, an individual must have continuously held a registration certificate for a firearm in that category from December 1, 1998, onward. To be able to hold a registration certificate for a firearm, an individual needs a licence allowing them to possess that class of firearm. It is therefore essential that firearms licences be renewed before they expire.
> 
> ...



Reading material for you:

Classes of Firearms
Restricted Firearms
Prohibited (Illegal)


----------



## MikeL (4 Oct 2012)

PrairieThunder said:
			
		

> Youth are permitted to gain a PAL with parental guidance.



A minor's license is not a PAL.



> A minor’s licence permits the borrowing of non-restricted firearms (ordinary rifles and shotguns) for the following activities:
> 
> target practice
> organized shooting competitions
> ...



A Possession and Acquisition Licence allows individuals in Canada to possess and acquire firearms as well as ammunition.




			
				PrairieThunder said:
			
		

> You can buy a Non-Restricted/Restricted Class AR-15 that is Semi-Auto only on a Possession and Acquisition Licence (PAL) only after completing the Non-Restricted and Restricted  Canadian Firearms Safety Courses.



Not quite...  you don't have to do the course.  The course is also nothing unless you do the test,  pass it as well as the background checks,  ref checks, etc.  Instead of doing the course,  you can challenge the tests.


----------



## JorgSlice (4 Oct 2012)

-Skeletor- said:
			
		

> A minor's license is not a PAL
> 
> Your quote even lists the two as different things..  minor's licence for those under 18(12-17) and a PAL for those 18 and over.   A minor's licence is not equal to a PAL.



Simply a technicality of adding 3 letters that shouldn't have. I still listed the privileges and restrictions of a _Minor's Licence_ any way.


----------



## Pte. Jay (4 Oct 2012)

Nono, I have no intention of obtaining a full auto, I was watching some videos on YouTube about Americans firing full autos and it got me thinking, so I did a little research on the topic, but didn't get straight answers. Thanks though, very helpful!


----------



## eurowing (4 Oct 2012)

-Skeletor- said:
			
		

> Why do you want a automatic weapon anyways?  Semi auto is sufficient for civilian shooting.. even for the majority of Military rifle shooting



I would want one just for fun shoots!   Why would anyone want a motorcycle that does 300KPH? The reasoning of "you don't need it" doesn't work well with me.


----------



## MikeL (4 Oct 2012)

eurowing said:
			
		

> I would want one just for fun shoots!



Only if we could have shoots like this in Canada
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=vPzwZXhLr2k

Plus lots of money to buy the guns,  ammo, etc  ;D


----------



## Pte. Jay (4 Oct 2012)

-Skeletor- said:
			
		

> Only if we could have shoots like this in Canada
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=vPzwZXhLr2k
> 
> Plus lots of money to buy the guns,  ammo, etc  ;D


Oh my goodness, that must have hurt his eyes... (The machine gun and the guy with the hat)


----------



## BernDawg (4 Oct 2012)

The only legal way to fire full auto in Canada is to join the CF and do your time. If you're really lucky you can join the Infantry and get to fire all of the MG's we have. ;-)


----------



## Pte. Jay (4 Oct 2012)

BernDawg said:
			
		

> The only legal way to fire full auto in Canada is to join the CF and do your time. If you're really lucky you can join the Infantry and get to fire all of the MG's we have. ;-)


That, sir, is what I intend to do!


----------



## JorgSlice (4 Oct 2012)

-Skeletor- said:
			
		

> A minor's license is not a PAL.
> 
> A Possession and Acquisition Licence allows individuals in Canada to possess and acquire firearms as well as ammunition.
> 
> ...



I am quite aware, I am a long time PAL holder and own many firearms myself, but either way you have to have that paper that either says you completed the course or you challenged it and passed. Checks are standard with application. It's all there on the website I linked.


----------



## MeatheadMick (5 Oct 2012)

BernDawg said:
			
		

> The only legal way to fire full auto in Canada is to join the CF and do your time. If you're really lucky you can join the Infantry and get to fire all of the MG's we have. ;-)



Ranges aren't nearly as fun as plinking though   and plinking FPSRussia style would be an awesome day!

http://youtu.be/5F1o1BrXP1A



> Everyone's hiding over there in a bunker, because they all think I'm going to die *smiles*


----------

